# Goodbye to Routan



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

We said goodbye to our 2009 Routan SEL yesterday. It served my wife and family for nine years. We traded it in for 2017 Pacifica Touring L Plus. And it was great to be a member of this forum.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

MozartMan said:


> We said goodbye to our 2009 Routan SEL yesterday. It served my wife and family for nine years. We traded it in for 2017 Pacifica Touring L Plus. And it was great to be a member of this forum.


Congrats! My wife wanted a Touareg so we traded our 2011 Routan back in 2015. I must admit i miss the storage space the Routan had as well as the additional seating over the 5 passenger Touareg. We didn't need the additional seats very often, but you miss it when you don't have it.


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

trbochrg said:


> We didn't need the additional seats very often, but you miss it when you don't have it.


And add to that that you cannot put 4x8 sheet of plywood in Touareg.
And my wife is very happy camper with this upgrade.


----------

